

The bad luck of improper data interpretation - thanatosmin
http://ameyer.me/science/2015/01/02/vogel.html

======
dang
There are two reasonable posts about this, but the other one
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8827949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8827949))
seems slightly more informative, so we're treating this one as the dupe.

------
defenestration
I couldn't agree more with: 'This article seems to be the product of lax peer
review and pressure to over-interpret data to boost public interest. Both of
these provide short-term gain to those involved but in the long run corrupt
the scientific literature and erode public trust in science. Don't do it!'

